# ID these rehomed cichlids!



## Breezeman (Jul 6, 2019)

Hey all,

I just acquired 8x #cichlids and could really use some help identifying these species! I figured out a couple but hope you can help with the rest!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

1. Yellow Labidochromis
2. unknown Aulonocara. ...hybrid? not sure if this a pure that might be "older" and look funny
3. yes, Placidochromis sp. "Tanzanian Phenocheilus"... nice!
4. Scienochromis fryeri "Electric Blue Hap"... color is washed out, but could be good 
5. Placidochromis Sp. "Taiwan Reef"... color is washed out but could be good
6. Aulonocara stuartgranti... might be "Ngara Flametail" to guess, seems like a good fish. Mouth deformed? or just a bad portrait?
7. Aulonocara stuartgranti "Maulana Bi-color 500"... seems like a good fish.


----------



## Breezeman (Jul 6, 2019)

One more! Forgot this beauty, thanks so much for the help!


----------



## Breezeman (Jul 6, 2019)

And another shot of #6, to help clarify


----------



## Breezeman (Jul 6, 2019)

Another of #2, to help clarify


----------



## Breezeman (Jul 6, 2019)

It is also worth noting that all 8x of the cichlids are believed to be all Male.

Also, the reason for beat up looking fins is all 8x males were kept in a corner 54gal tank and was way too small for all those boys. I spilt them, 4 to my 125gal and 4 stayed in the corner 53gal w/ 2x synodontis ocelliers

I hope their find wi start to heal with more room and less aggression. I dosed the water with some aquarium salt and seachem stress gaurd, to aid in healing. I'll only keep it in the tank for one more water change cycle.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

I'm jealous, a couple of these are real beauties. Especially the Phenochilus Tanzania, both of my 'males' are around 18 months old and still haven't really colored up. Though they both have two or three very small specks, I'm beginning to doubt whether they'll get anymore.

I hope you enjoy them and best of luck caring for them.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Breezeman said:


> One more! Forgot this beauty, thanks so much for the help!


This one kinda looks like a large Hap, but the yellow blaze and body shape doesn't seem to match :-?


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Breezeman said:


> And another shot of #6, to help clarify


#6 does look like a "Flametail Peacock", it is just difficult to know if a fish is an exact pure type.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Breezeman said:


> It is also worth noting that all 8x of the cichlids are believed to be all Male.
> 
> Also, the reason for beat up looking fins is all 8x males were kept in a corner 54gal tank and was way too small for all those boys. I spilt them, 4 to my 125gal and 4 stayed in the corner 53gal w/ 2x synodontis ocelliers
> 
> ...


#2 does look like an Aulonocara hybrid at first guess, is there somewhat of a white blaze on the forehead/ nose? That could be the sign of a Fryeri mix.

You should keep them all together in the longer bigger tank. They are easier to keep in "crowds", and with more space to swim away from each other. All do seem males. Thou, the Yellow Labidochromis can be hard to tell if male when you have a single like that. Fresh water changes helps more than anything.


----------



## Breezeman (Jul 6, 2019)

Thank you everybody! @Noki thanks so much for the ids, most if not all are spot on, and I have a much better idea of what I have.

I'm a Polypterus guy tbh, the 125gal already has 4x bichirs (8-12" ) 3x biotadoma Wavrini (orinoco eartheater) one of my favorite fish (south American cichlid variety) So the 125gal is pretty stocked, thus the decision to just have 4x of the new cichlids in with them and keeping the other 4x in the corner 54gal atm. I'll probably end up moving them all into the 125 after they heal up a bit, their fine were pretty beat up when I first got them 2 weeks ago, but are surprisingly healing rapidly.

Once more. Thanks! And please continue to shovel info my way. I love these fish but am considering trading them for additional catfish and polypterus varieties in the future.


----------



## Breezeman (Jul 6, 2019)

ken31cay said:


> I'm jealous, a couple of these are real beauties. Especially the Phenochilus Tanzania, both of my 'males' are around 18 months old and still haven't really colored up. Though they both have two or three very small specks, I'm beginning to doubt whether they'll get anymore.
> 
> I hope you enjoy them and best of luck caring for them.


The sapphire is one of, if not my favorite, new cichlid! Such a beauty! I got super lucky over here, thanks!


----------



## Breezeman (Jul 6, 2019)

ken31cay said:


> I'm jealous, a couple of these are real beauties. Especially the Phenochilus Tanzania, both of my 'males' are around 18 months old and still haven't really colored up. Though they both have two or three very small specks, I'm beginning to doubt whether they'll get anymore.
> 
> I hope you enjoy them and best of luck caring for them.


I wish i could comment as to the age of these fish, whether or not the Tanzania had specks at what age, but I can't imagine they are more than 2 years, I'd have to imagine less. The woman I acquired these fish from didn't seem like she had them long.

Anyways, I really hope yours colors up becausethey truly are beautiful , especially when the light hits them right. Also under blue, moon light oooweee!


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

Breezeman said:


> ken31cay said:
> 
> 
> > I'm jealous, a couple of these are real beauties. Especially the Phenochilus Tanzania, both of my 'males' are around 18 months old and still haven't really colored up. Though they both have two or three very small specks, I'm beginning to doubt whether they'll get anymore.
> ...


Your sapphire is like one of those stock photos they display but you can never actually seem to get one as good. IMO he has really good color. Maybe mine are female, but time will tell I guess.


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

Breezeman said:


> Another of #2, to help clarify


This one looks like a Aulonocara Hueseri.


----------



## Breezeman (Jul 6, 2019)

Here is what I have come to know these cichlid species to be:

1) yellow lab "Electric Yellow"
2) Aulonocara Hueseri "Night Aulonocara"
3)Placidochromis sp. Phenochilus Tanzania "Star Sapphire"
4)Scienochromis fryeri "Electric Blue Hap"
5)
6) Aulonocara stuartgranti "Ngra Flametail"
7) Aulonocara stuartgranti "Maulana Bi-color 500"
8) Buccochromis rhoadesii "Yellow Lepturus"

Thanks everybody! Everybody helped a bunch and now I'm off to the lfs to find some mates!


----------



## Breezeman (Jul 6, 2019)

I am still having trouble placing #5. Its not a Taiwan Reef Cichlid. Just doesn't fit.

Anyone want to take a stab at it? Complete my list? Thanks in advance!!


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

Breezeman said:


> I am still having trouble placing #5. Its not a Taiwan Reef Cichlid. Just doesn't fit.


Closest thing I can say from the picture. Does he ever get more color especially in the body? You should post some more pics of him so we can see more clearly.


----------

